# TC composition competition - round 3



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi everyone.

This week, the task is to write a piece for any (!) ensemble you choose, in a tonal style which also uses counter-melody. Pieces should be between 2min 30 and 4min long. The subject should be about something that makes you happy.

PM me your entries by next Monday.

My suggestion for voting would be voters should vote for the submission(s) they like best on any criteria.

Cheers


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

Does counter-melody mean contrapunctual textures (counter subject) ?


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

yes, a counter-subject, independent from the main melody but which goes with it. I learned something today, that there is a bit of controversy about the difference between counterpoint and counter melody.


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

Ok! This cleared things up, thanks!


----------



## Alexanbar (May 11, 2016)

adrien said:


> yes, a counter-subject, independent from the main melody but which goes with it. I learned something today, that there is a bit of controversy about the difference between counterpoint and counter melody.


I can not take part in this competition but could you demonstrate this difference on existing examples ?


----------



## caters (Aug 2, 2018)

I'm working on a fugue for solo piano though I think it is going to be longer than 4 minutes when I'm finished. Will that work for this competition? Also, I thought countermelody = counterpoint since counterpoint is multiple lines that are independent melodically but together form chords and harmony.


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

Alexanbar said:


> I can not take part in this competition but could you demonstrate this difference on existing examples ?


well I'm not formally trained in such things. When someone says counterpoint I think of Bach. When someone says counter-melody I think of Khachaturian. But I think according to many people they are 2 names for the same thing, so for this contest I wouldn't worry about the distinction.


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

caters said:


> I'm working on a fugue for solo piano though I think it is going to be longer than 4 minutes when I'm finished. Will that work for this competition? Also, I thought countermelody = counterpoint since counterpoint is multiple lines that are independent melodically but together form chords and harmony.


I don't know that solo piano constitutes an ensemble.

But I don't have a problem if the piece is a bit over 4:00 minutes, I only said they should be 2:30 - 4:00 not that they must be. Hope that helps.


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

Just a reminder, entries close in just over 2 1/2 days time.


----------

